# i have to sell my puppy!I need help so bad!!!!



## Jolynn (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a 8 month german shepherd and i love him but i cant take care of him anymore. he bites and jumps and my mom has bruises all over her arm from him and my 1 year old niece cant come out in the living room or harley will rough play with her and i have to put him in my room and he destorys my stuff. i can never go to my friends house or hang out with my friends i even lost one cuz of him. right now i`m crying my eyes out now because i have to sell him because me and my family cant live like this any more. help i thought having a german shepherd would be soooooooooooo different! idk how to live without a pet.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Have you attended any training classes with him? Or practiced NILIF?? I think that both of these things would help and maybe you wouldn't have to get rid of him.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

How much real exercise does he get? Is he crate trained? That would help with the chewing up stuff. 
GSD's need exercise and lots of it, and also I think they need training for mental stimulation. What have you tried to help this situation?


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

Same question...has there been any training? Sounds like he can run around and do whatever he wants, I'd get into training classes ASAP. JMO.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Why in the world did you get a German Shepherd puppy. Someone with a prior post made a few suggestions, but I doubt they will help in this case.


----------



## Jolynn (Oct 14, 2008)

I had to get a gsd because its the only dog my dad would let me get. it wasn`t the right dog for me and my dad regrets not letting me choose what breed,sex,size ETC. of dog i wanted and was right for me. now idk what to do . if your parent let your kid choose what kind of dog is right.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Are you still in contact w/ your puppy's breeder? If so, you should let them know what is going on. It really isn't fair to your pup to have gone this long without a structured life of learning. Please let the breeder know, so they can help in the re-homing to the right environment. It is within the breeders rights(if reputable) to take this puppy back. If the breeder is not into this, then hopefully someone knowledgable here will step up and help you get this puppy into its rightful life. Sorry to sound harsh, but don't blame the dog for what he has done, it is all about the failure to train properly. I hope he isn't ruined, and I wish you luck.


----------



## Jolynn (Oct 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlAre you still in contact w/ your puppy's breeder? If so, you should let them know what is going on. It really isn't fair to your pup to have gone this long without a structured life of learning. Please let the breeder know, so they can help in the re-homing to the right environment. It is within the breeders rights(if reputable) to take this puppy back. If the breeder is not into this, then hopefully someone knowledgable here will step up and help you get this puppy into its rightful life. Sorry to sound harsh, but don't blame the dog for what he has done, it is all about the failure to train properly. I hope he isn't ruined, and I wish you luck.


I have a cousin who is a gsd trainer so harley will be in a good home.


----------



## Jolynn (Oct 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LucinaHow much real exercise does he get? Is he crate trained? That would help with the chewing up stuff.
> GSD's need exercise and lots of it, and also I think they need training for mental stimulation. What have you tried to help this situation?


1 hour a day in the woods


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I couldn't agree more with whats already been posted. When we add a dog to our lives, especially a puppy, it is our job to train that dog. Without training any dog is going to bite and nip and destroy things-as far as they are concerned- thats their job! I can't say enough good things about dogs but they are a lot of work. For most of us its a labor of love, for others its work. Either way sacrafices sometimes need to be made to keep up on our end of the bargin.


----------



## Jolynn (Oct 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomI couldn't agree more with whats already been posted. When we add a dog to our lives, especially a puppy, it is our job to train that dog. Without training any dog is going to bite and nip and destroy things-as far as they are concerned- thats their job! I can't say enough good things about dogs but they are a lot of work. For most of us its a labor of love, for others its work. Either way sacrafices sometimes need to be made to keep up on our end of the bargin.


ill get a trainer if you give me the money i got him when my dad had $$$$ but i live with 7 people and little money and i train him as much as i can but im 13 and cant drive


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm assuming from your other posts that money is tight right now and your family can't afford formal training? You could look for a 4-H club that is for dogs. Maybe there is a trainer leading one of the clubs.

My first suggestion is crate train him. I watched your video with Ben E King and Harley was eating one of your shoes. Given that my second suggestion is to always have a training collar and at least a tab on him so you are in control. 

Your entire family should be involved in training him, not just you, and it sounds like he's being allowed to do anything he wants. They are awfully cute when they are little but you have to remember that these dogs grow and what was cute at 3 mths is potentially dangerous at 8 mths. Either get him a trainer or contact a rescue for help in re-homing him. Petsmart classes are not that expensive and could be a great help to you.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

You can train the dog yourself (at no charge) but Michelle is right, the entire family should be involved in it. You've gotten training tips here before and can get this help and suggestions whenever you post.


----------



## Jolynn (Oct 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08I'm assuming from your other posts that money is tight right now and your family can't afford formal training? You could look for a 4-H club that is for dogs. Maybe there is a trainer leading one of the clubs.
> 
> My first suggestion is crate train him. I watched your video with Ben E King and Harley was eating one of your shoes. Given that my second suggestion is to always have a training collar and at least a tab on him so you are in control.
> 
> Your entire family should be involved in training him, not just you, and it sounds like he's being allowed to do anything he wants. They are awfully cute when they are little but you have to remember that these dogs grow and what was cute at 3 mths is potentially dangerous at 8 mths. Either get him a trainer or contact a rescue for help in re-homing him. Petsmart classes are not that expensive and could be a great help to you.


petsmart lessons are $100 which is kinda a bit much but ill see wat my dad says.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Amen Shilohsmom!! And one hour a day in the woods is nothing to most dogs, let alone a GSD!!

Jolyn, At least PetSmart can help you get some control over your dog and make life more doable, but you have to make a whole hearted commitment to your dog, the classes and work on what you learn during the week. That means 100% commitment-don't expect him to learn if you are not willing to help him learn by working at it!!


----------



## Jolynn (Oct 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomYou can train the dog yourself (at no charge) but Michelle is right, the entire family should be involved in it. You've gotten training tips here before and can get this help and suggestions whenever you post.


whos michelle? i to train as much as i can but dont get help ill try to get the entire family involved


----------



## Jolynn (Oct 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ZissoAmen Shilohsmom!! And one hour a day in the woods is nothing to most dogs, let alone a GSD!!
> 
> *shakes my head*
> 
> Keeping the rest of my thoughts to myself to be nice.


i was told to walk him 1 hr a day by alot of peolple so idk .but what do you mean 
"Keeping the rest of my thoughts to myself to be nice" you can give advice but if you are going to start flaming than i wouldn`t even say"
Keeping the rest of my thoughts to myself to be nice" you didnt need to say that. only dog advice is what i need. so please be a bit nicer


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Changed my post to reflect what I was thinking. Just wanted it to sound tyhe way I meant it...sorry


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

If your cousin is a GSD trainer maybe they could help you with Harley?


----------



## Jolynn (Oct 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ZissoAmen Shilohsmom!! And one hour a day in the woods is nothing to most dogs, let alone a GSD!!
> 
> Jolyn, At least PetSmart can help you get some control over your dog and make life more doable, but you have to make a whole hearted commitment to your dog, the classes and work on what you learn during the week. That means 100% commitment-don't expect him to learn if you are not willing to help him learn by working at it!!


petsmart can but i cant afford it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Local library have any good books? Just reading the training threads here should help you get started, it is about commiting to this puppy and what is best. If you feel you are over your head, please let your cousin help you.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jolyn271 ill get a trainer if you give me the money i got him when my dad had $$$$ but i live with 7 people and little money and i train him as much as i can but im 13 and cant drive


Do you have any older siblings who can help you out with exercising the dog for starters? How about the cousin you mentioned who trains dogs? If the person lives nearby, perhaps you should discuss all that's going on with him/her. Also, if your father basically forced you into getting a GSD, then have you asked him to help with exercising him? I may be oversimplifying here (and the experts can certainly pitch in on this) but it seems like the root of the problem is lack of exercise. Having a hyperactive pup myself, I know I will have a hard time training an underexercised dog.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Blah! I just wrote out a long post and my computer messed up.

I think you need to find a way to solve this yourself rather than rehoming him. Not only is it unfair to Harley to have to go to a new home and adjust but it's also unfair to the person who is going to have to end up not only taking on Harley but also Harley's PROBLEMS.

German Shepherds are NOT an easy breed. They aren't going to be happy with a walk around the block and all that frustration and energy will be redirected into bad behaviors such of being destructive and being too rough during play. Walks, hikes, biking, agility, frisbee, throwing a ball around, swimming, ect are all great activities to do with your dog.

Obedience training will also wear a dog out. I suggest doing at LEAST 15 minutes of training a day and work to teach at least one new thing to him per week. Even if you can't afford obedience classes, you can still train your dog at home. Dog training isn't rocket science and CAN be done by someone your age. As for Harleys problems, we have plenty of wonderful members who would be more than willing to help you figure out how to get past them. To be quite honest, he sounds like an easy case to solve. (More exercise, working on NILIF and teaching him bite inhibition)

If money for obedience is an issue then try doing some odd jobs for people. I know you're only 13 but that is plenty old enough to babysit, mow lawns, pick weeds out of flower beds for people, wash cars, wash dogs, walk dogs, ect. You'd make enough money for the classes in no time!


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

Jolyn,
I feel bad that at 13 you have such a big responability!
Does your Dad live with you? Since he suggested the shepherd, I am surprised he is not more involved with the training, but we dont understand the full story. I am in CT and Western PA is pretty far, but if the breeder can not or will not help you place Harley in a home that is best suited for him, perhaps I can help.
I will not buy the dog from you, but I will help you find a home for him. At 8 months he still has hope for a great life and future. I know its hard for you to give up your dog (been there when I was a kid) but it is for the best for Harley....
No judgement.... lets just do whats best for Harley... and some day (when you are an adult) you can try again...
PM if you want help finding a home for Harley


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jolyn271
> whos michelle? i to train as much as i can but dont get help ill try to get the entire family involved


kiddo...you need to get your family on board with helping you train. Everyone has to be on the same page. When you give a command to Harley it needs to mean the same thing from everyone. If he is jumping on your Mom then she needs to take control of that moment and correct him, every single time..and he will learn...it can not be left entirely up to you. It might even take two ppl to correct his jumping. One person to block him and another to have a leash on him to correct him.

1) Do you have a crate for him?
2) Do you have a correction/training collar for him?
3) Does he know any commands at all? 

Sit is a very important one. I use it whenever I need to get control of her. He is jumping and biting to get attention and it probably works but with the wrong attention. If Jax jumps on me I tell her Off, then to Sit and I will not touch her until she does. If she jumps again then we start all over. You didn't learn to add and subtract in one day, right? Same thing here.

At only 13 years old it's entirely possible Harley weighs as much as you do. You have to have control of him and remember he is still only a puppy regardless of his size and his brain is still in puppy mode. 

Look for a local dog obedience club or a trainer or even your local spca. Maybe you could work for them in exchange for help with training. Just be very, very careful with strange ppl and don't take any chances with your safety to train your pup. Call your cousin and see if they can give you tips over the phone on how to handle some of these situations. There are options out there if you can get your family to give you more time and to help you.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Are you willing to release to rescue? Sounds like way too much dog for her.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

jolyn, please take sweet mammy or myoung's advice and take the help offered to rehome him or release him to rescue. the thought that's in your head that you do not and did not want a shepherd will prevent you from doing what's best for him if he stays with you. i am not flaming you and i do not blame you or judge you. i believe that is what you came here looking for, help to rehome him, not advice on how to train him, which was all very good advice by the way, but again, not what i feel you were looking for. 

one final thought...do not let money enter into your final decision. do what is best for your dog, which is to allow him to have a life with an owner who truly wants him. he is young and can still have a happy life with a responsible owner if you choose to have someone from here help you.

i wish the best for this young boy.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Completely agree. 

I don't see that this is a puppy with "problems." This appears to be a mouthy GSD that needs training and management. There's nothing here that makes me think he would do anything but thrive in a more suitable home (a home that is experienced in dealing with GSD pups). 

Joylyn, I hope that you will consider rehoming your pup. If there is a reputable rescue (especially a GSD rescue) in your area, you may want to start there. If you "sell" your pup, it may be really hard to know for certain that he is going to a home that truly deserves him. 

This is a difficult decision. But I think it's the right one.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I agree that rehoming does sound like the best option. Please do it with help from this board though b/c there are some really bad people out there in the world who don't take good care of dogs.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

I agree with what BoWowMeow said. You're 13 years old, and it not only sounds like this is your first dog, but that your family isn't too familar with GSDs or supporting your efforts.

IMHO, a GSD is too much for someone with your experience. They are indeed a breed that takes MUCH work. And, while the work pays off in the end, you've got way more life-important things going on right now that you should not be sacrificing in order to raise and care for a GSD on your own (which is what it sounds like you're doing).

With all that said, I commend your maturity to hop onto this particular forum, because the active members on here are quite knowledgeable and will steer you right.

If you were near me, I'd help you re-home your pup, but you're not. Hopefully, someone near you will help ensure Harley gets the good new home he deserves.

Good luck!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I do agree with the re-homing too. We are talking of a 13 years old with a responsibility too big on her shoulders, no only to train the dog, but to train the entire family to handle the dog. I see a kid who's feeling pretty alone on this and criticizing the way the pup was raised is not the way to go, because we have a baby raising a baby and that was leading to disaster from day one. 

I remember being 13 and if I'd have said to my family, "from now you'll do what I say regarding Fido" they would have laughed on my face.

If you talk to your parents and one of them is willing to come here to the board so we can discuss training with them and the adults on the family are willing to commit to Harley and learn then that would be a better picture with a chance of success. Don't discard it, Joylin, it IS an option.

If not, do not hold hope on recover your money, you will not. A dog lose its value faster than a car once he leaves the breeder home. Yes, you can see webs were adult dogs are sold for thousand of dollars, but it's the training and/or titles but specially the time invested in them that worths that much. A mouthy pup with no training, even with papers is only a good deal in a puppy mill, and I bet you don't want that for your friend.


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

Sorry you are struggling with your GSD. I had a similar situation with my mini Rat Terrier a few years ago. He was too much dog for me as far as personality and he lacked the training at the time. I felt horrible because I was attending school and he needed more attention.

I did rehome him with a family that had a Jack Russel and a fenced in yard. He absolutely loves it here! I am so happy I found him a great home.

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

This poster has already admitted that the GSD was not his/her type of dog but he/she submitted to Dad's viewpoint in order to be able to get a dog. Dad has since admitted that perhaps he should have listened to his child and allowed child to get child's type of dog. 

So, hindsight is 20-20 so how about we get away from scenerios that have the potential for making it worse. The longer the dogs stays where it's at the more work he's going to need.

I vote for getting the dog rehomed or at least removed to rescue before the dog hurts someone, gets so out of hand nobody wants to deal with him or is ruined. I think this dog needs a new home ... n-o-w. One where it will get what it needs. The fact that this was not Jolyn's first breed choice means her heart will not truly be in doing anything with this dog.

I think Jolyn needs to think long and hard before adding a different dog to the home. Do some research on the breed you want and MAKE SURE you can provide for ALL the needs of that dog before you bring it into the house. Sorry Jolyn but to me (mother of 3 grandmother of 7) I think it would be best if you wait a few years to get a dog. Maybe start by volunteering at your local humane society or vet's office. Learn as much as you can about all-around dog care and dog needs.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:I vote for getting the dog rehomed or at least removed to rescue before the dog hurts someone, gets so out of hand nobody wants to deal with him or is ruined. I think this dog needs a new home ... n-o-w. One where it will get what it needs. The fact that this was not Jolyn's first breed choice means her heart will not truly be in doing anything with this dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is he neutered? Up to date on shots?

Maybe this thread needs to be moved to Non Urgent.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I am very proud of the OP. At age 13 she has figured out there is problem and came looking for help. That is very admirable. This is a most unfortunate circumstance. However, it may be a wonderful learning opportunity for the dog as well as the young lady.

I would suggest contacting the cousin that trains German shepherds and see if he/she is willing to help. I think with the proper instructions and encouragement the young lady will learn about proper technique but more importantly, she learn a great deal about herself, her abilities, and valuable life lessons.

If the cousin is unwilling to to help and no one else around is willing to help then I would say to surrender the dog.

I can't believe how some of you unloaded on a 13 year old girl. She is trying, under stress, reaching out for help, and some you crucified her. Where is the love and compassion? Where is the desire to help your fellow man? You should be ashamed of yourself. I don't care how much you know about German shepherds and training them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It sounded to me like she'd like to keep her dog from her original post. Which is why I've encouraged her to look into training and alternate ways to pay for training.

if she can get her family on board to help her then it's perfectly doable. There are many options for her if she looks around, including u-tube videos and training websites. 

Jolyn..do you own a crate and a correction collar? Will your family get involved with training the dog?

Do we have any members in western PA that will help this kid out?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

doc, i just have to say, i do not see what you see in these posts. i actually know very little about training dogs, but quite a bit about children, responsibility, and how it is when you really don't want something. my compassion is for the dog. the young lady did not come here asking for advice on training.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think some were a little rough on her until it was known she was only 13. After that there were offers to help train to which Jolyn seemed open and also offers to help rehome Harley. 

However, she is only 13 and this decision isn't up to her so it all depends on what she wants to do and what her parents agree too.

I feel for both her and the dog. If her parents won't be involved then Harley needs to be rehomed immediately. It's just not a black and white situation.

I 100% agree that another pet should not be introduced into this household without alot of research into the right one or if it's even the right time. The economy is junk right now and there doesn't need to be any more pets shipped off to the HS's due to lack of money in the household.

it's a sad situation for both Jolyn and Harley.


----------



## jone (May 4, 2009)

Jocelyn,
Not many 13 yr olds are ready for a responsibility as big as raising a GSD. 
Years ago, I was frustrated to the brink with my Rott rescue. She was AWFUL, and potentially dangerous. I remember becoming so overwhelmed that I was ready to give up. Because I turned that around and had the biggest teddy bear sweetie pie to show for the effort in the end, I know it's possible to do even without a trainer. I got a two books- Mother Knows Best, and The Art of Raising a Puppy by the Monks of New Skete. With these as my bible, I transformed an impossible case. Keep your eye on the prize, the training is a big job and requires a lot. But once it's done correctly, it's done forever. A year from now, you will scarcely remember how out of control your adolescent pup was. 
Whether or not a 13 yr old can or should commit to it is a different question. I have a 12 yr old, and although she's a huge help and is great with the dogs, I wouldn't have expected her to take the full responsibility for "her" dogs. I am sorry that you are in this overwhelming situation on your own! If you decide to re-home, the sooner the better for everyone involved. What a tough spot you're in. I could never put you down for your decision. 
I'm curious what breed you had actually wanted? Regardless what type of dog, I think you now know the reality of raising a puppy. All of them require training. A GSD is particularly demanding of excercise and mental stimulation. 
Good luck. The fact that you knew to look for help and where to look for help says a lot about you. I know you will make the decision that is right. 
And I for one, do not believe your puppy is ruined! But if he lingers in a state like this much longer, he will become even more trouble for his trainer. Whether that's you, or his new family.
Keep us posted about your situation and let us know what happens.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Northof60 set a wonderful example of what can happen when an experienced owner helps an inexperienced family and children. Maybe Jolyn can find an angel to help her.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I have no clue what you are talking about. I didn't give any training advice - if you will re-read my post, I even mentioned surrendering the dog.

Geeze


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

You have gotten great advice.
Everything you said is wrong with him is easily fixed... His training should have started when you got him.
And don't say it's because you are a kid. 

I got my first dog at 8 and had her trained by myself, it was 7-8 of us at one time living in this small home with two GSDs and a mutt.
I managed, I trained with no help from a trainer.

I am going to begin taking on GSDs from shelters to train and rehome now that our home is more stable.

You are a young lady, not a child, and you are not an unintelligent, I'm sure with some reading on NILIF (Nothing in Life is Free) you can have him trained. I also suggest watching It's Me or The Dog, it's on every morning on animal planet, or look it up on youtube.

I am 15, going on 16, I did not share this before in fear that people would listen less to my advice because of my younger age, as I have had happen many a time in person, let alone online. I don't look at the age of someone and judge them, wisdom does build up with age, but it can be in even the youngest. 
If I, at this age, have rehabbed a senior pit bull, many mutts and puppies, train dogs for friends and random people who live close by and need help, care for all of my dogs, even cover some of the vet expenses as I work, taken in and tamed 30+ feral cats and TNRed (trap, neuter, returned) others, rehabbed wild animals, and more, then I am sure you can handle one rough puppy.

Do you best to get your family to help! Even if one or two members help you, it will help a LOT. I am alone in training the dogs, yet I do it.

If you want help in the actual training, feel free to send me a private message, I can walk you through each problem.


Or, if you have your heart set on giving him up and getting a dog you can handle, get in contact with VGSR (Virginia German Shepherds rescue).
And check this page out:
http://www.shepherdrescue.org/pages/links.html

You are not going to be able to SELL an older pup who is nearly an adult with behavioral issues, and no training. And if you do, what happens if the new family is just as flustered and unable to train him as yours? Will he get dropped off at a kill shelter/Escape and be picked up by AC, become cage aggressive, and then be PTS because he never received training? 


I have just seen this happen to so many dogs because of a lack of training. 
I wish you good luck... And please do contact me if you want help! I'm sure if you ask for it, you will be flooded with advice and information from other members as well.

Hoping my age doesn't change anyone's opinion of me here, I only posted it to show you that you ARE able to do this. More so than many adults who have full day job and have no real time for training.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08It sounded to me like she'd like to keep her dog from her original post.


To me, being willing to keep a dog is definitely not the same as WANTING to keep the dog. This a huge difference to me and the dog DESERVES to be WANTED. The dog is being done a huge injustice by keeping it in a home that doesn't really want it.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I do believe she posted elsewhere that she is now trying to train him, and is saving up for professional training.
good job


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Riley's Mom*I vote *for getting the dog rehomed or at least removed to rescue before the dog hurts someone, gets so out of hand nobody wants to deal with him or is ruined. I think this dog needs a new home ... n-o-w.


Ok, this statement *IMO* is wayyyyy out of line, I think the OP is here to get advice, whether it be to get help training or get help rehoming which ever the case may be, I do not see where anyone on this board has a "vote" in what happens with this dog. I understand how passionate you are, as am I, but....I think people come here looking for advice and get people telling them what to do. You can give as much advice as you want, but in the end the person is going to do what the person is going to do and you really do not have a say so in the matter unless the person contacts you directly and asks you to make that decision for them.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

APBTlove, I am surprised of your age. Your posts have shown maturity and knowledge way beyond 15 yrs..







.YOU are an asset to the animal Kingdom!!! 
I hope Jolyn will see you as a peer, and pm you for advice on what she can do for Harley now that she decided to keep him. I hope she updates soon.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlAPBTlove, I am surprised of your age. Your posts have shown maturity and knowledge way beyond 15 yrs..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, thank you








I try to act appropriate, I darn near get embarrassed when I see people my own age running around the neighborhood acting like they've taken leave of their senses... 

Jolyn, keep us updated, I really hope that the training works out, GSDs are great, loving creatures when properly trained.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I got my first GSD Shannon when I was 12. Our previous dog had just been one of those good dogs that didn't need any training, stayed in the yard, didn't chew things up, ect. so my parents didn't think we needed to take Shannon to training classes. Well, by the age of 6 months, we had the same thing on our hands, a barking, jumping, biting, ball of energy. We did not have a crate, but we would put a gate to keep her in the kitchen so she didn't get into trouble. We took her to the new Petco, taking the dog to the store was a whole new experience, and she was AWFUL! Somebody there told us a place to go for training classes. We went to one class and my mom hated it and wanted nothing to do with it, but I saw the other trained dogs and wanted to keep going.

So, when I could get my mom to take me, we would go to class. Training the dog was MY responsiblity. Most of our training was done at home, with the help of books and practicing what we learned in the few classes that we went to. They offered drop in classes for $5. See if there may be somewhere nearby that offers drop ins. Also, as some others have mentioned, some shelters or even animal hospitals offer cheaper classes if you have any nearby.

Over the years, that dog has taught me so much about dogs, life, training, friendship, etc. I am now turning 25, have my 4th GSD (still have my first!) Shannon sounds like Harley, was a holy terror, but with time and effort, she turned out to be a good dog, even getting her CGC and Rally Novice title at the age of 12.

Remember, that while Harley is big, he's still a puppy. I have one right now just about the same age, and he's testing me and being a big goofy adolescent. This is a hard age for any GSD even if they have been going to training the whole time.

Good luck with Harley, I hope something will work out for you. I see from your signature that you <3 him!

Oh yeah, I remember I had made up a coffee can to save my money because I thought Shannon was dumb and untrainable and I wanted a better dog! Each GSD I've gotten since then has been better trained, but not because they were better dogs, but because I was learning and becoming a better trainer.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Quote:Ok, this statement *IMO* is wayyyyy out of line, I think the OP is here to get advice, whether it be to get help training or get help rehoming which ever the case may be, I do not see where anyone on this board has a "vote" in what happens with this dog.


You read wayyyy to much into two simple words that are nothing more than a figure of speech.


----------

